# Hard to treat



## Momma-of-Dixie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I am a first-time Havanese owner. Our little princess "Dixie" is as sweet and lively as can be. She is somewhat strong-willed, but turning out to be easily trainable. Our main dilema with training her is we can't seem to find a treat she really enjoys. We've tried all sorts of store-bought puppy treats (even the refrigerated kind), cheese, peanut butter and cooked chicken. She does like the chicken, but it would be much easier to find her a treat that isn't so perishable. We get her food from her breeder which is organic and specially blended for this breed. She absolutely loves it and we mostly treat her with small handfuls of her regular food. Is that enough though? Even though she likes it, should treats for training be more "special"? Thanks for any advice


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I had the same issue with Gizzie, then I found BilJacs treats for small dogs. It's a purple bag and she LOVES them! If you tap the bag on the counter she goes into "treat mode" as we call it.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie was not very food motivated and I got her freeze dried liver and she LOVES it. I also cut up a Nitrate-Free hot dog in teeny tiny pieces when I comb her. She loves those, too. Welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a treat called "Charlee Bear" This is what they say........
Our treats are ideal for training or anytime fun rewards.They are Pocket Perfect™ -- no stains, no smells, no grease, no crumbs in your pockets. You can be ready to reward your dog at any time – just throw some treats in your pocket and take them with you! On walks and outings or around the house you can always have a Charlee Bear Treat handy.Dogs love the taste, the crunch and the aroma of our treats. At only three calories each you will love giving them. They come in 3 or 4 different flavors.

They sell them at petsmart..(also priced right!)


----------



## Momma-of-Dixie (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have the BilJack's in my fridge now and she doesn't seem to care for them much. I'll have to give the CharleeBear Treats a shot. We start her puppy obedience classes at PetsMart next week so I'll buy them right before class. Thanks again


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dixie's Mom, Training treats should be over the top. These should be only for training. My dogs will eat anything and my girl loves cheap treats, still I give them special treats for training, sometimes chicken, sometimes home made liver treats and sometimes when I lazy store bought freeze dried treats like Duck. You're only using them for training after they learn, you wean them off and only give them for special times or if you are training something new. I do understand about messy, I use a training pouch with a small freezer baggie and I also have some small paper towels for my hands after were done.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

giggle... Maybe you should start a treat-tasting at the next puppy class. Other people's treats are always better than what you have.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Some of my dogs have their individual preference for treats (Pip it's bacon, Wendy it's jerky treats, etc.) All my dogs like the Purina Carvers (especially the chicken) They've changed the name of Carvers and I can't remember what they are called but they are sold at PetSmart and Kroger here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey just had her first puppy kindergarten class and silly mom forgot to bring her treats so the trainer recommended one that is called solid gold it brakes up easy and one treat becomes about ten! It is a jerky treat comes in all flavors. I picked out turkey and she loved it. I do have a bunch of crumbs in my pocket though


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> giggle... Maybe you should start a treat-tasting at the next puppy class. Other people's treats are always better than what you have.


I had a private lesson after a pet class last week, and it was one of the hardest training sessions we've had. (though it was a good distraction practice!) The floor was COVERED with treats of all kinds... the worst was a corner where the floor was absolutely crunchy with cheezits! And I was supposed to keep Kodi's attention on ME?!?!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Welcome to the forum Dixie's Mom, Training treats should be over the top. These should be only for training. My dogs will eat anything and my girl loves cheap treats, still I give them special treats for training, sometimes chicken, sometimes home made liver treats and sometimes when I lazy store bought freeze dried treats like Duck. You're only using them for training after they learn, you wean them off and only give them for special times or if you are training something new. I do understand about messy, I use a training pouch with a small freezer baggie and I also have some small paper towels for my hands after were done.


I used to use a training pouch, but found that Kodi very quickly realized whether I was wearing it or not, and since you can't use it in the ring... The other problem is that it tends to make the little dogs forge, as they try to twist around and see the bag. So now treats stay in my pocket, and the pants just have to go in the washer afterwards. At home, I just use kibble or Charley Bears, so the pocket mess is kept to a minimum.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My dogs don't focus on the treat bag anymore, it once was a problem. The pants!!!! When we go somewhere I always put a treat or two in my pants and we have done scent training, every pair of pants I own, that gets put in the hamper has the pockets pulled out, my monsters will sneak into the bedroom or closet, get the hamper open and forge through every pocket!!!!!! No crumbs left. My DH thinks it funny.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

When I took Smokey to his first training class the trainer absolutely said NO to treats of any kind....what is everyone's thoughts on this? She said you want a dog who does the command whenever you want them to not just when you have a treat.....I had always used treats in the past and it seems to me it took alot longer to get Smokey to do anything w/out a treat to motivate him......


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I think most everyone here does treat-training. Initially, you give the treat every time they do something correctly. Then, you slowly phase out the reward and only treat intermittently. Our trainer said to think of your treat-rewards like a slot machine. Your little guy will do the command whenever you ask because they have no idea if that will be the "sit" that hits the jackpot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> My dogs don't focus on the treat bag anymore, it once was a problem. The pants!!!! When we go somewhere I always put a treat or two in my pants and we have done scent training, every pair of pants I own, that gets put in the hamper has the pockets pulled out, my monsters will sneak into the bedroom or closet, get the hamper open and forge through every pocket!!!!!! No crumbs left. My DH thinks it funny.


Do you know that kibble stays whole when it runs through the washer and dryer in a pocket?:biggrin1: Freeze dried lamb lung, OTOH, is nasty.uke:

The things you learn once you own a dog!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanesex2 said:


> When I took Smokey to his first training class the trainer absolutely said NO to treats of any kind....what is everyone's thoughts on this? She said you want a dog who does the command whenever you want them to not just when you have a treat.....I had always used treats in the past and it seems to me it took alot longer to get Smokey to do anything w/out a treat to motivate him......


I'd find a new trainer RIGHT away. This is not current "best practice" in animal training. (whether it's dogs or any other type of animal) Read the article Dave posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Dixie and mom. I have never seen a dog refuse Canns Real Meat Treats. They are 95 % meat and come in many flavors. They are jerky like,1 inch squares that you can break apart into 6 little pieces for training.

I am very curious what food your breeder gave you that is specially blended for Havanese? I may be looking for a new food.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Dixie & Momma! She is an adorable little girl - love the pink bow and scarf. Of course, we need more pictures!!! We haven't had any treat problems - Abby seems to like anything and everything!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havanesex2 said:


> When I took Smokey to his first training class the trainer absolutely said NO to treats of any kind....what is everyone's thoughts on this? She said you want a dog who does the command whenever you want them to not just when you have a treat.....I had always used treats in the past and it seems to me it took alot longer to get Smokey to do anything w/out a treat to motivate him......


Actually ,it's coincidental I posted on this topic an hour ago. I hadn;t seen this thread. The problem you talk about is all too common. Ian explains it here.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I had a private lesson after a pet class last week, and it was one of the hardest training sessions we've had. (though it was a good distraction practice!) The floor was COVERED with treats of all kinds... the worst was a corner where the floor was absolutely crunchy with cheezits! And I was supposed to keep Kodi's attention on ME?!?!ound:


We have the problem with dropped pieces of treat all over the floor at class as well. Our trainer reiterated how important it was to bring treats that do NOT crumble. I found some Wellness Chicken & Lamb jerky treats that don't crumble and I can break into little bits. Augie LOVES them, though I don't see how he could possibly even taste it. The pieces I give him are very small and he doesn't chew or anything - just down the hatch. It must be the smell. I have to admit, I think they smell pretty good and have been tempted to taste them myself! :biggrin1:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ninja LOVEs the zukes chicken mini training treats. Welcome to the forum


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We have the problem with dropped pieces of treat all over the floor at class as well. Our trainer reiterated how important it was to bring treats that do NOT crumble. I found some Wellness Chicken & Lamb jerky treats that don't crumble and I can break into little bits. Augie LOVES them, though I don't see how he could possibly even taste it. The pieces I give him are very small and he doesn't chew or anything - just down the hatch. It must be the smell. I have to admit, I think they smell pretty good and have been tempted to taste them myself! :biggrin1:


Yeah, our trainer TELLAS people to try to avoid crumbly stuff, but the pet class people are all fairly new to the game, and some don't listen well. The guy who left the cheezit mess also got towed out of the ring by his Irish Wolfhound as if he were on skis. He had bigger issues than the cheezit problem!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> My dogs don't focus on the treat bag anymore, it once was a problem. The pants!!!! When we go somewhere I always put a treat or two in my pants and we have done scent training, every pair of pants I own, that gets put in the hamper has the pockets pulled out, my monsters will sneak into the bedroom or closet, get the hamper open and forge through every pocket!!!!!! No crumbs left. My DH thinks it funny.


 That is funnyound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcomeixie and Mum! Dixie looks like a bright little girl really up for it!! Don't forget we like to see lots of pics!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I STILL to this day have not found a 'dog' treat that Gucci will take, well, except for 'milk bones' but they have to come through a drive through window for her to partake (bank, pharmacy, library) lol (no, I'm not kidding! She'll flip her nose up any other time, I think she just likes that a stranger fussing over how cute she is gave her food)

We have found luck with Jerky, home made chicken jerky and store bought low salt beef jerky...we call it her 'crack', she gets this glazed over look in her eye, like a crack addict.....ound:

Every night before bed, she gets her jerky! or after a bath, I should make her work for it, but I suppose she's already been trained and therefore entitled?? ound:

Kara


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Eli is very food motivated. We honestly haven't found ANYTHING he won't eat - except his dog food, of course! LOL. Anyway, he loves, loves freeze dried beef liver. They come in a blue and white plastic container and are not perishable. You can break them into smaller pieces.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Costo carries a terrific chicken jerky from Kingdom Pets [3 lbs for $14.99]. It is made from cheicken breast fillet, vegetable gycerin, and salt. My two pups go nuts for it. Petsmart has a similar product at a higher cost.

It is very pliable and can be torn into smal bites. I doesn't melt in my pockets the way that Biljac liver treats does, although liver is much beloved by them also. The freeze-dried liver mentioned in an earlier post works well, too, for my treat-motivated dogs.


----------

